# Connecting Gas Oven needing adaptors...



## ocmike (Dec 10, 2007)

I am installing a gas oven that comes with a 3/4" gas connector. My old stove had 1/2".

The Home Depot solution didn't work and was returned- they didn't seem to have what I needed.

What is the best and safest way make this connection?

The wall has 1/2" gas line- which was too small for the apaptor I had purchased.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

plumbing/heating supply for the correct fittings,,, remember to ck for leaks w/soapy solution on the jnts, NOT A LIT MATCH ! ! !


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Before hunting for an adapter, I would verify in the manual that this oven can be adequetely supplied with a 1/2" supply line.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Are you using a flexible connector between the wall and the oven?

3/4MIP x 1/2MIP flex connectors are pretty common.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

What size line do you have before the flexible line. Code calls for 3/4". If that's the case then HD has everything you need. You just need to shut the gas off further down the line so that you can disassemble. 
Even if it's 1/2", HD has all the fittings that you'll need. However, if it is 1/2" supply line, it may not be large enough for the range that you're hooking up.


----------



## ocmike (Dec 10, 2007)

*Still trying- No explosions yet.*

Just when I thought I was making progress- I'm back to square one.

I found adaptors/ reducers to allow the 1/2" line to connect to the supposed 3/4" connector (It's a Magic Chef CGS1740ADH). The 3/4" adaptor is a tad too big, and it leaks significantly. It is between 1" and 3/4", and my 21mm wrench is too small (barely). Could this be a 22mm connector?

I'm somewhat handy but this has been unexpectadly challenging. 

My house has the 1/2" gas line (house is 12 years old). 

Home Depot didn't have what I needed (sent me home with wrong connectors- and then were out-of-stock on the reducer I thought I needed). Lowes and Ace were better suited on this day.

I haven't blown the house up yet...


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Are you using flared fittings to be used for flex line? Quite a few of the flex gas line kits include flared fittings to be connected to 1/2 & 3/4 NPT male and female. Everything I needed was in the bag.


----------



## ocmike (Dec 10, 2007)

*15/16"???*

The nipple from the regulator seems to be 15/16"...

I have yet to see a 15/16" line/ adaptor/ connector- but the fun keeps a comin'.

I was instructed to remove the nipple for a resolution. Thread compound looks daunting.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Frozen Claim Jumper meals are 2,50 usd frozen- thankfully.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

This is LP?
The sizes for gas lines are not actual. 15/16" OD sounds like a 3/4" line.


----------

